# damned blood sugars!!!



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, any advice or reasurrance would be great, as i am coming to the end of my patience with these high blood sugars! 
I want my baby to arrive healthy well just to arrive would be a bonus to be honest. Begining to hate being a diabetic and the more I read the more I get scared of the terrible things that can happen! 

example of my bms today - am 4.2, a,fter breakfast 9.1 (stayed like this for bot 50 mins then 5.9 after lunch was 4.9 after tea was on 7.1 and stayed at 7 til bout half an hour ago! when it went to 3.0 lol 
I have fiddled with my insulin so my bms not been going as high after tea but had been last week reaching like 10.1!! my bloods were on 14 thru the night at the weekend also because of over correcting a hypo. 

I dont know if it makes a huge difference that they dont run high for long but fact is they are getting rediculous! ill say on wed when I go to appointment, but what do u guys think? I feel like im letting myself down here and dunno wat else to try (think i mentioned the increse in my insulin)


----------



## rachelha (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh you sound really fed up.  I just noticed the time of your post - were you up in the night checking?  The lack of sleep must be getting to you.  I'm afraid I dont really have any useful advice, try not to feel like you are letting yourself down, it sounds like you are doing everything you can think of to keep your little one healthy.

big hugs


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah, I have to set an alarm thru the night lol im knackered! This must be my punishment for being blessed with dood diabetes for 20 yrs 
Its too much like a full time job now! lol 
Hopefully it will get better soon, has anyone else been similar at nearly the end of 2nd trimester? 
I wanna be happy and enjoy this but I think its hopeless sometimes when I hear about all the bad things that can happen, just need to know that all hope isnt lost (hate to put u all on a downer)


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Lou!

Reading your results was like looking at my own records - scarily similar! I'm 23 weeks pregnant & things are challenging...and I know what you mean about  hating the diabetes etc!!  (I could do with a few good night's kip too lol!)

For what it's worth, this is pregnancy number 2 for me, the first was also "challenging" & the result is currently playing beside me, causing chaos & destruction as only a toddler can...so good outcomes are certainly possible!!   It is really really hard work, and I think only another diabetic (pref who's preg or had a baby with diabetes) can really understand how hard & stressful it can be at times - but it really, honestly is worth all the hard work! 

Please try not to beat yourself up over the odd post-hypo highs - you're not running high for long and I'm sure your growth scans will show that baby is growing at  a good rate, given your HbA1c.  (I don't know what mine is at the moment, the antenatal "cluster" at by hospital have been such a shower this time round...)  Re the highs, chances are if it's a post hypo switchback you're not running high enough / long enough to generate ketones, which as I understand it are the dangerous thing from baby's point of view.  You're clearly checking regularly & picking up when things are going awry, so you're doing what you can to avoid ketones, which is great.  I think the higher levels otherwise just give baby a chance to be a bit greedy & put some extra weight on lol!  My HbA1cs last time were around 5-6% & M was born at the "perfect" weight for his weeks gestation - so a few dodgy results didn't scupper things, thankfully!

I know it's scary though - I think I had an undetected hypo & "bounce back" in my sleep last night - I woke at 3am with a BS of 16.9 (Aaaaargh!!!), BIG dose of insulin & 2hrly checks (& corrections where necessary) thereafter, unable to get back to sleep because baby wasn't being active so I was having all sorts of panics (is she ok?!!!).  Happy to say things have calmed down now & she's giving me a good kicking - phew.  All the result of some dodgy carb counting & a hypo last night, I think... I thought I'd sorted the hypo well, checked later for no over correction, all looked good, went to be at 6mmol, but maybe it slid down again - normally it would hold quite well at around that level.  It's a total bugger though, as it's just so flippin hard to predict when pregnant. (sigh.)

Anyway, hope you're feeling better & manage to get some rest today!  (big hug!!)

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 5, 2009)

Just wanna thank you for replying, it really has been getting me down. I have been having nightmares when I eventually do get some sleep so I must be really stressing too much. 
I am one of those ppl who just like go along with it, I mean I go in to clinic and say look at these high bms and they only see that the rest of them are good and hba1c is 4.5 so they aint bothered, so on wed when I go in im goin to let them know how much it bothers me i think!!lol baby has been correct size from 6 weeks and everytime i have been checked since, fundal size was ok last week but wont know much til growth scan on 30th!! 
I got into the habit of checking ketones everyday and never had any so far... I always check urine glucose if i go above 8 and nothing has ever showed up so I think checking an hour after food then correcting is working, not really long term solutin tho. 
Im starting to get jelous of all the women who are pumping now haha!

You said u are 23 weeks, how are you finding it this time round then?xx


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't be jealous of women who are pumping - I have started since my lil one and so far it's been a bloomin nightmare! My body is completely changing it's pattern and have higher blood sugars than ever to date! I just have to keep adjusting all the time! I know I will get it right eventually!


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hiya!  I think sometimes you really need to be quite firm & spell out for them what your concerns are - they don't have much time in the clinics to look at your results & so tend to scan for "quick" solutions / tweaks (compulsive "tweaking" of regime seems endemic in our clinic!!!)!  

Re the pumps - you have my sympathy....I'd been assessed for a pump re pregnancy, & told I needed one due to my DP, then literally the day before I was due to start on the pump I found out I was pregnant!  I phoned the hospital & they refused to put me on the pump as "if the pregnancy goes wrong you'll sue".  In other words, it's hospital policy to not put pregnant women on pumps...despite the fact that umpteen other hospitals do & have really good results.  I think it boils down to a resources / motivation issue, which makes me hopping mad really.  I've frankly not been impressed with the antenatal care at my hospital this time round.  Grrr.  Anyway, must watch the BP!! 

BGs have definitely been more of a challenge this time round - I think that's at least partly due to the toddler effect though - more disrupted nights' sleep, less chance to be as much of a fascist as I was last time about carb counting & regime policing!   My best days are when I'm at work, from a diabetes care point of view lol!

Anyway, better crack on - had my swine flu jab this morning (BG just randomly spiked earlier to 15+ despite hardly any carbs with tea!) so another broken night's sleep coming up - 2hrly checks & corrections again, here i come! (Yawn!).

Hope you're feeling better & you get some positive support from your diabetic team!! 

Twitchy x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 9, 2009)

got such a bollocking today from the consultant, I thought my hba1c was going to be higher this time around because of the high sugars after tea lately, well it wasnt. It was 4.3!! A bit strange considering. 
Everything else was fine tho so they were happy enough with that and I applied for the health in pregnancy grant so some extra cash to put towads stuff for the wee one 
Growth scan in 3 weeks  Its mental how they can tell how ur baby is lying just by feeling ur belly tho hehe


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2009)

xxlou_lxx said:


> got such a bollocking today from the consultant, I thought my hba1c was going to be higher this time around because of the high sugars after tea lately, well it wasnt. It was 4.3!! A bit strange considering.
> Everything else was fine tho so they were happy enough with that and I applied for the health in pregnancy grant so some extra cash to put towads stuff for the wee one
> Growth scan in 3 weeks  Its mental how they can tell how ur baby is lying just by feeling ur belly tho hehe



Were you being told off because it was so low? I've never heard of one that low! I think I'd demand a recount! Good to hear the rest is going well- hope all goes well with the scan


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol yeah I got in bother coz its too low! she thinks im in a constant hypo or something! its normally around 4 ish thru the day and wen i wake up im on 4.2 so its no wonder the long term one is low ish, my last hba1c was 4.5! 
its quite weird actually coz on my monitor my 30 day average comes up at 5.2 which should make my levels higher lol.
Im not worried bout wat she thinks anyway tbh, I have had diabetes for 20 years so know enough to make sure im healthy lol  
My other doc was off today which was a pity cos least he actually trusts me dont make u feel like a 4 year old haha


----------

